# Slingshot of The Month - FEB 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - FEB 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in The case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to nominate Polecat for his "Zebra" posted on Jan 15. LINK


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults SPS #XIV in Jaybird Osage, posted Jan 16.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13708-sps-s-14-15/


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Gotta get my nomination in. Which is of course the Hrawk natural boardcut dragon. Simply amazing .... I love how this one started and how it ended up.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13559-natural-build-log/page__hl__%20hrawk%20%20natural


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd like to nominate this super hawt Laminated Acrylic "The Dragon", also by Hrawk. Posted January 19


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

some beauties so far but my nomination for january is Bill Hays "SlingshotSnipers Scorpion" posted Jan 13

LINK


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im nominating chepo69's natural i love the design and choice of wood
* http://slingshotforu...rk-sin-trenzas/*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I nominate the Sharpshooter by Dayhiker posted Jan 20 LINK


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Inominate theGUAYABO X2.... (CHANEKE_JOSH) For the great work and design.
GUAYABO X2


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

I would like to nominate Dayhikers first of 2012.
http://slingshotforu...atural-of-2012/


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I nominate *Desert Drifter's* "Forged" slingshot.

Date: *24 January 2012*
Link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13860-finished-forged-slingshot-concept-for-project-finished/



















It's been a tough decision, but i just had to nominate this frame.
props to desert drifter!!


----------

